# Zeigler for Moderator Thumbs up or Thumbs down



## John Ziegler

Hello fellow members of the board my name is Zeigler Nice 2 Meet U. I recently asked in the chat box if I could have a picture in my signature slot. Yaya & LeanHerm informed me that I did not have the permission and said I should apply to be a moderator because they think I would be a good one and I agree with them. I am polite, don't give bad advice, know a lot about steroids, have used them since 1988 and still have an above average natural testosterone level for my age. Regardless of this and that if you give me a shot I won't let you down. Thanks for reading


----------



## Yaya

Ur weird and i dont know about u yet as an individual human but I respect how u speak up and share ur views..with that said

When I sniff Zeigler all I smell is WINNER

U got my vote 

I say YES!


----------



## Yaya

Thumbs UP!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Sure. I will bump you up when I get back home...

Couldn't be worse than Rumpy amirite?


----------



## Tren4Life

You still own the top 2 spots on my shit list and your getting close for the top 3 with a post like this one.


----------



## Yaya

Steelers4Life said:


> You still own the top 2 spots on my shit list and your getting close for the top 3 with a post like this one.



See zeigler,  u need appreciate steelers truthfulness. . He's a very respected member and cares a lot about this place..

With that said zeegs... good luck and take on the momentum! 

Thanks S4L


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Z is like a breath of fresh air for this board. He is one hell of an icy cat. He's like the anti-rumpy with his experience. 

Z for the W!


----------



## Yaya

PillarofBalance said:


> Sure. I will bump you up when I get back home...
> 
> Couldn't be worse than Rumpy amirite?



Very right.. time for some new blood and sometimes that guy who walks into the office on his first day needs acceptance. .sure he may have a severe lazy eye and mustache. .but he may bring a new climate of enthusiasm to the colleagues that they never seen..

Zeigler seems like this lazy eyed fuk to me


----------



## NbleSavage

Zeigs picked me up one night in his '68 lime green Pinto to go drinking. 4 days into the desert he stops in a clearing, gets out and says "Here we are, Mate!" and I'll be damned if they didn't build a bar around him. We took our stools and the bar lady brings him his regular - 16 ounces of peach-flavored battery acid served in a human skull. He chugged it, tongue-kissed the bar lady, doused the place with gasoline and lit it ablaze. As the flames roared around us he smiled at me and shouted "Always leave things as you found them!"

And that's when I knew...Z for the W.


----------



## Yaya

He called u mate.. that's a thumbs up


----------



## Beedeezy

Anyone who considers a Mexican based source with a YouTube channel a celebrity, clearly makes good decisions. 
The fact that I have S4L's back means you get a thumbs down. 
Enjoy being in first place as the most hated by Steeler though. I mean you e still won in a way right?


----------



## BigGameHunter

I visited with Noble about this.  Now I still dont expect Zig to turn into the next Snake, Stonetag or Mickems but that doesnt mean he wouldnt make a fantastic Moderator.

In all seriousness maybe we should start with his own section where he can mod.   I insist S4L get to name it.  Im sure Doc and Jenn would volunteer to supervise this endeavor.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

**** that, I was in line LONG before you ever popped up. 

Like this post if you think I would make a terrible moderator.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

Or like that post if you think I would be a really awful moderator.


----------



## StoliFTW

I like ****ing turtles


----------



## Lilo

Thumbs up for Z supremacy. 

I also vote that his username be switched to Zigga


----------



## McDuffy

Yaya said:


> Ur weird and i dont know about u yet as an individual human but I respect how u speak up and share ur views..with that said
> 
> When I sniff Zeigler all I smell is WINNER
> 
> U got my vote
> 
> I say YES!



Ur weird and you get my vote too. Couldnt be any worse than ...


----------



## GuerillaKilla

If he gets promoted to moderator,  I believe this will be the first time in any boards history that someone publicly nominated themselves for mod position and got it. 

If that were the case, and he won, I would claim to have voted for him so I could be a part of the mainstream group.


----------



## jennerrator

lol, can't count on POB...he says a lot of things when inebriated...something about being away from home........


----------



## Yaya

Looking good for cousin zeegs...

Keep up the good work members

Zeigler,  be proud my man!! 

Time for another true mod to join the amazing staff we currently have


----------



## Magical

He a icy cat, thumbs up


----------



## ECKSRATED

I'll join bodybuilding.com if zeigler becomes anything but green


----------



## Beedeezy

ECKSRATED said:


> I'll join bodybuilding.com if zeigler becomes anything but green



Haha!
10char


----------



## DF

I didn't actually think it would be possible for someone to troll themselves.

Z for the W!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I vote this thread become a sticky for any new members/icy cats to use as a blueprint for how to become a mod. 

Z for the W 2016 #


----------



## Assassin32

I will follow Ecks to bodybuilding.com if Zeigler becomes anything but green. This is the single douchiest thread ever started. Z for the L.


----------



## PillarofBalance

DieYoungStrong said:


> I vote this thread become a sticky for any new members/icy cats to use as a blueprint for how to become a mod.
> 
> Z for the W 2016 #


Pretty sure the # sign goes first bud


----------



## McDuffy

Ignore the haters Z, ur just such an Icy Cat that you can walk in, piss everyone off, become a mod while still green, and people h'ate u cause they aint u


----------



## Dex

Huh? Weren't you just banned last month?


----------



## JAXNY

Above average testosterone levels are for planet fitness members  members.


----------



## j2048b

Sooo confused..... If thats how ug does it nowadays ...?.?


----------



## Yaya

Imo...underdog here is a big deal...most of us are American


Cmon folks


----------



## John Ziegler

Oh wow, I just got home from work its 415am here in Austin. The thread has generated above and beyond my expectations. Thank you all for your posts both positive and negative. This gives me a broad spectrum of how I am viewed as a member of this great community. Also how I can better myself to become a great moderator if given the opportunity. I can start now by saying I forgive anybody who votes against me, appreciate they're honesty and will not hold it against them. I dont have any beefs or grudges against anyone here. Although opinions may vary everyone should be respected as an individual. Thats how I intend to moderate, nothing hasty or self centered. You guys are great enjoy your monday


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> I'll join bodybuilding.com if zeigler becomes anything but green



I'll go with you !!! 


Are we gonna keep our screen names or can I get the one I really want this time?


----------



## Lilo

Latest news, crowd gathering in Times Square. Could this be the start of something epic?


----------



## nightster

Zig, you seem all right. Imo, though I think a bit more time needs to go by. It's barely been 6 weeks.  But good luck in how ever this turns out for you.


----------



## trodizzle




----------



## mickems

Beedeezy said:


> Anyone who considers a Mexican based source with a YouTube channel a celebrity, clearly makes good decisions.
> The fact that I have S4L's back means you get a thumbs down.
> Enjoy being in first place as the most hated by Steeler though. I mean you e still won in a way right?



Surely, you understand  that it is a great honor to be hated by Steelers4life? He's like the guy on the dos equis commercial- every man wants to be like him... stay thirsty my friend.


----------



## mickems

Zeigler said:


> Oh wow, I just got home from work its 415am here in Austin. The thread has generated above and beyond my expectations. Thank you all for your posts both positive and negative. This gives me a broad spectrum of how I am viewed as a member of this great community. Also how I can better myself to become a great moderator if given the opportunity. I can start now by saying I forgive anybody who votes against me, appreciate they're honesty and will not hold it against them. I dont have any beefs or grudges against anyone here. Although opinions may vary everyone should be respected as an individual. Thats how I intend to moderate, nothing hasty or self centered. You guys are great enjoy your monday




Hey Ziggy! I find you extremely strange but oddly interesting. If you promise to take down that creepy avi, you get my vote.


----------



## John Ziegler

Steelers4Life said:


> I'll go with you !!!
> 
> 
> Are we gonna keep our screen names or can I get the one I really want this time?



https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/18730-Think-I-found-snake-at-my-gym!!?highlight=found+snake

Im not sure Steelersfan4life remembers why he hates me and I'd like to clear it up for the panel. We were all joking around about a picture that was of a long hair guy that they thought was snake in the gym.I replied to his comment jokingly and with a smile and he got offended.  This is what set him off.



Steelers4Life said:


> I bet if I kicked that fag in the knee he's drop like a Navy anchor.





Zeigler said:


> The dude is in the gym working out. Don't be a dick


----------



## ECKSRATED

I guess I'll take admins job while we're doing stupid shit


----------



## McDuffy

Zeigler said:


> Oh wow, I just got home from work its 415am here in Austin. The thread has generated above and beyond my expectations. Thank you all for your posts both positive and negative. This gives me a broad spectrum of how I am viewed as a member of this great community. Also how I can better myself to become a great moderator if given the opportunity. I can start now by saying I forgive anybody who votes against me, appreciate they're honesty and will not hold it against them. I dont have any beefs or grudges against anyone here. Although opinions may vary everyone should be respected as an individual. Thats how I intend to moderate, nothing hasty or self centered. You guys are great enjoy your monday



Ziggy forgive those who have wronged him just like Jesus.


----------



## LeanHerm




----------



## PillarofBalance

ECKSRATED said:


> I guess I'll take admins job while we're doing stupid shit


You got it ecks


----------



## Pinkbear

What a shit show this place has become


----------



## Yaya

Zeegs, again im proud u are taking charge and trying to better this place and urself


----------



## Cobra Strike

I didnt read all the pages and i dont know if this is a joke but I hope it is. Z no disrespect but your not getting my vote. I have no idea who you are other than a newb and no newb has enough respect or board credit to become a moderator that fast. I dont trust you so thumbs down from me.

Ps...nothing against you personally z


----------



## Milo

Cobra Strike said:


> I didnt read all the pages and i dont know if this is a joke but I hope it is. Z no disrespect but your not getting my vote. I have no idea who you are other than a newb and no newb has enough respect or board credit to become a moderator that fast. I dont trust you so thumbs down from me.
> 
> Ps...nothing against you personally z


With you on this one. Seems like a genuine and nice guy but I see a mod as being both a senior and proven member of the boards and that takes time. Otherwise every nice guy that knows something about AAS could walk on and mod. Most mods here are have been around awhile.


----------



## Hardpr

you would rather jerk off a mountain lion in a phone with concrete gloves on then vote for this person.  oh wait maybe not carry on.


----------



## Joliver

<------first person to lobby for moderatorship. And I'd like to think I'd have gotten it had it not been obvious that I'm an asshole who likes to **** shit up.  So, title's taken bud.

Two non-opposable thumbs up for ziggy. Give that shit to him. 

#joliModwhatevernextyearis


----------



## John Ziegler

PillarofBalance said:


> Sure. I will bump you up when I get back home...
> 
> Couldn't be worse than Rumpy amirite?



How far is home sir ?


----------



## Seeker

Zeigler said:


> How far is home sir ?



Pob lives in the Himalayas. He's been banned from every other country in the world.


----------



## deadlift666

Zeigler said:


> Hello fellow members of the board my name is Zeigler Nice 2 Meet U. I recently asked in the chat box if I could have a picture in my signature slot. Yaya & LeanHerm informed me that I did not have the permission and said I should apply to be a moderator because they think I would be a good one and I agree with them. I am polite, don't give bad advice, know a lot about steroids, have used them since 1988 and still have an above average natural testosterone level for my age. Regardless of this and that if you give me a shot I won't let you down. Thanks for reading


I wouldn't trust you to be a moderator since you been using illegal drugs for almost 3 decades. That makes you untrustworthy. Thumbs down from me. Scumbag.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Zeigler said:


> How far is home sir ?


Flying from California back home to Hong kong. Long flight.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

POB is the only Asian member of the KKK. 

He started the Hong Kong chapter, known as the HKKKK.


----------



## ToolSteel

From what I've gathered POB is a black Asian ginger. I don't even know what to do with that.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

ToolSteel said:


> From what I've gathered POB is a black Asian ginger. I don't even know what to do with that.



Just put it on your sesame chicken and pork fried rice


----------



## John Ziegler

PillarofBalance said:


> Flying from California back home to Hong kong. Long flight.



Enjoy the ride brother


----------



## Yaya

The fact that ur signing urself up for a job that nobody wants shows commitment to the future of this board..

Bold and courageous


----------



## Tren4Life

Zeigler said:


> Enjoy the ride brother



Take POB cawk out of your mouth he has to pee from the long plane ride.


----------



## PillarofBalance

ToolSteel said:


> From what I've gathered POB is a black Asian ginger. I don't even know what to do with that.


I am not Asian I just live among them. Being black is tough here tho. I stick out like like a sore thumb and they all think I play basketball. One of the street vendors selling duck told me it tastes like chicken too. 


Steelers4Life said:


> Take POB cawk out of your mouth he has to pee from the long plane ride.


Still in the air... long flight. Will get to bumping him when I land.


----------



## heavydeads83

Who the fukk is Zeigler?


----------



## DieYoungStrong

heavydeads83 said:


> Who the fukk is Zeigler?



He's one icy cat....


----------



## Magical

We need YAYA to come through with some positive re-enforcement


----------



## 502

I think that decision would lose the trust of a lot of members here, but not my call. I vote no though. Unless known from somewhere else, who knows who he really is or his real intentions. Not dogging you zeig, just saying.


----------



## John Ziegler

502 said:


> I think that decision would lose the trust of a lot of members here, but not my call. I vote no though. Unless known from somewhere else, who knows who he really is or his real intentions. Not dogging you zeig, just saying.



I realize your anxiety, intents & purposes. Yourself and other member's in general need not worry or fear. A moderator is not lord. What the lord giveth the lord may also taketh away. I do not intend to change the status quo or social structure. Think outside the box.


----------



## TriniJuice

Im the boards self-proclaimed priority minority........


----------



## 502

Zeigler said:


> I realize your anxiety, intents & purposes. Yourself and other member's in general need not worry or fear. A moderator is not lord. What the lord giveth the lord may also taketh away. I do not intend to change the status quo or social structure. Think outside the box.



Not worried about you changing the structure, status quo, or anything else. Just don't think anyone knows you well enough to trust you with certain things. I'm not the boss here though. I've been in my own troubles, but the overall safety of the board is the number one priority. Letting someone who has been a member for 2 months become a moderator is not looking out for the safety of the members. I smell LE written all over this. Maybe if someone who's been her a long while knows you personally I could feel a little more comfortable. It's nothing against you personally. You may be a great guy and great asset to the community. I just think you need to earn your stripes.


----------



## Stevethedream

"It's not showing off if you back it up".....Zigzag thumbs up!....Only because I like his name :32 (20):


----------



## Hardpr

he who drops dimes, is only 1/10 wrong


----------



## PillarofBalance

I just talked to the captain. The plane should be landing sometime in 2072. Around September 18th he thinks. 

So like I said Zeigler I will bump you once I get back to my computer at home.


----------



## Joliver

PillarofBalance said:


> I just talked to the captain. The plane should be landing sometime in 2072. Around September 18th he thinks.
> 
> So like I said Zeigler I will bump you once I get back to my computer at home.



He must've caught a tailwind...he told me 2078.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I just noticed zeigler is yellow now. I'm going to bodybuilding.com. who's coming with me??? I know steel is  lol


----------



## John Ziegler

PillarofBalance said:


> Sure. I will bump you up when I get back home...
> 
> Couldn't be worse than Rumpy amirite?





Zeigler said:


> How far is home sir ?





PillarofBalance said:


> Flying from California back home to Hong kong. Long flight.





Zeigler said:


> Enjoy the ride brother





PillarofBalance said:


> I just talked to the captain. The plane should be landing sometime in 2072. Around September 18th he thinks.
> 
> So like I said Zeigler I will bump you once I get back to my computer at home.



LMAO! Ok lets renege, make this a sticky and if in a year from now I'm still gracing you with my wit charm and good looks I get mod stats. In the meantime I get BB code picture permissions in my signature


----------



## Joliver

^^^^Ron, this is what failing the Turing test looks like.


----------



## John Ziegler

Cornelius Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> ^^^^Ron, this is what failing the Turing test looks like.



My new co worker said to me the other day "I got home last night took a shower and could still smell this filthy kitchen its disgusting"
I said "that's the smell of you shoulda got a better education now get back in your cage dish bitch"


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> I just noticed zeigler is yellow now. I'm going to bodybuilding.com. who's coming with me??? I know steel is  lol



I think I have an old account there. I'll try it out and let you know.


----------



## John Ziegler

Steelers4Life said:


> I think I have an old account there. I'll try it out and let you know.



There's only a couple ways to get out of one of these groups. One is death the other is mental institutions.


----------



## SFGiants

I think staff should only make votes and decisions on this matter.

I'm not good with this he ****ing asked, I never trust that!

Don't even know him and well has he really truly been even trusted?


----------



## SFGiants

Zeigler said:


> I realize your anxiety, intents & purposes. Yourself and other member's in general need not worry or fear. A moderator is not lord. What the lord giveth the lord may also taketh away. I do not intend to change the status quo or social structure. Think outside the box.



I think your full of shit and know you get more out of it then you say I think that's your agenda!


----------



## SFGiants

Cobra Strike said:


> I didnt read all the pages and i dont know if this is a joke but I hope it is. Z no disrespect but your not getting my vote. I have no idea who you are other than a newb and no newb has enough respect or board credit to become a moderator that fast. I dont trust you so thumbs down from me.
> 
> Ps...nothing against you personally z



Too many unknowns turned turd already!


----------



## SFGiants

j2048b said:


> Sooo confused..... If thats how ug does it nowadays ...?.?



It better not be!


----------



## SFGiants

ECKSRATED said:


> I guess I'll take admins job while we're doing stupid shit



I got a smile on this thread finally!


----------



## John Ziegler

SFGiants said:


> I think staff should only make votes and decisions on this matter.
> 
> I'm not good with this he ****ing asked, I never trust that!
> 
> Don't even know him and well has he really truly been even trusted?





SFGiants said:


> I think your full of shit and know you get more out of it then you say I think that's your agenda!





SFGiants said:


> Too many unknowns turned turd already!





SFGiants said:


> It better not be!





SFGiants said:


> I got a smile on this thread finally!






From what I gather, it's a thumbs down. If I was moderator I could have fixed that up into one post for you sir, but I'm not, so it just looks like spam


----------



## Bullseye Forever

I've never heard of this Zeigler or whoever the **** he is,why would somebody vote him in as a mod when some people don't even know him Jesus people is this forum going down the drain too!?


----------



## HydroEJP88

I hope not Bullseye, I like it here.


----------



## Yaya

Zeigler,  please know that the members here have every right to be for or against u becoming mod (which is probably soon)...

Please respect every members opinion on this matter, and again good luck


----------



## Itburnstopee

I too will vote for z.....



Sorry z but I have to:
Z for the W


----------



## HDH

SFGiants said:


> I think staff should only make votes and decisions on this matter.
> 
> I'm not good with this he ****ing asked, I never trust that!
> 
> Don't even know him and well has he really truly been even trusted?



You got it right there man.

If you gotta ask for status, you haven't earned it.

H


----------



## DF

This is how Rumpy became Mod...


----------



## DieYoungStrong

DF said:


> This is how Rumpy became Mod...



Look how that worked out...

Z 4 the W


----------



## TriniJuice

DF said:


> This is how Rumpy became Mod...



Zeigler is Rumpy.....just more refined
He's given away the cats......


----------



## Yaya

DF said:


> This is how Rumpy became Mod...



I think zeigler is far more qualified then rumpy was..


----------



## jennerrator

I hope Zei doesn't have a nervous breakdown when he finds out this is all a bad dream........


----------



## Shane1974

As always here at UGBB, I'm lost.


----------



## jennerrator

Shane1974 said:


> As always here at UGBB, I'm lost.



that's what happens when you show up once a year


----------



## John Ziegler

Jenner said:


> I hope Zei doesn't have a nervous breakdown when he finds out this is all a bad dream........



I might be bleeding but I'm still breathing.


----------



## jennerrator

Zeigler said:


> I might be bleeding but I'm still breathing.



lol, good to hear!!


----------



## Magical

Still, 2 thumbs up for the Z


----------



## SFGiants

Dez Nutts are now competing for Mod also, shake once for no shake it to you break it for yes!


----------



## Yaya

Zeigler keep up the campaign. .. I spoke to my people

Not looking bad ..AT ALL


----------



## Itburnstopee

So I guess some of us..... Want the 'z'


----------



## TheLupinator

My christ......


----------



## TriniJuice

ItBurnsToPee said:


> So I guess some of us..... Want the 'z'



While others like PB just want....The D


----------



## Magical

I dont understand why this thread is still going, everyone agrees Z for mod. Thread over


----------



## NbleSavage

Zeigler said:


> My dad was an *lapd *powerlifting champion in the 70s. Don't tell me I don't know jack shit about powerliftng



Zig, you LEO? Or just the son of one?


----------



## John Ziegler

NbleSavage said:


> Zig, you LEO? Or just the son of one?



I am not and never have, my dad has not been since 1980. He has been using steroids since 1972 and is on trt as we speak.


----------



## Yaya

Heard some great news today from a staff member regarding ur promotion zeigler,  keep it up and remain our most popular poster


----------



## Magical

I wish I had more hands, so I could give Z 4 thumbs up


----------



## NbleSavage

I remember this one time, me, Ziegs and Steelers went down to the "Little People Festival" - you know, to see what that whole thing was about. It started off cool, just looking around at their little craft booths but then Ziegs started huffing paint thinner and got a bit agro. Next thing I know he's wading right into the middle of their "Short Lives Matter" protest circle cuz he wanted to "feel what it was like to be a giant". They didn't take too kindly to that and the hoarde swarmed him under pretty quickly - looked like a pack of hyenas taking down an elephant & Steelz and me had to drag him out by his Nike Frees.

Later that night we're eating breakfast at Dennys and Steelz finally passes out & falls flat off his stool. Ziegs looks right at me, straight faced as hell, and says "Dibs on his bacon".

And that's when I knew...  Z 4 T W.


----------



## ToolSteel

NbleSavage said:


> I remember this one time, me, Ziegs and Steelers went down to the "Little People Festival" - you know, to see what that whole thing was about. It started off cool, just looking around at their little craft booths but then Ziegs started huffing paint thinner and got a bit agro. Next thing I know he's wading right into the middle of their "Short Lives Matter" protest circle cuz he wanted to "feel what it was like to be a giant". They didn't take too kindly to that and the hoarde swarmed him under pretty quickly - looked like a pack of hyenas taking down an elephant & Steelz and me had to drag him out by his Nike Frees.
> 
> Later that night we're eating breakfast at Dennys and Steelz finally passes out & falls flat off his stool. Ziegs looks right at me, straight faced as hell, and says "Dibs on his bacon".
> 
> And that's when I knew...  Z 4 T W.



That is the best story i've heard on this board yet!!!!


----------



## wabbitt

Eight pages...I waded through eight pages of this fecal matter.


----------



## Itburnstopee

I would like very much to read about another experience that has been shared with Z. Nble's was awesome


----------



## PillarofBalance

wabbitt said:


> Eight pages...I waded through eight pages of this fecal matter.


Yeah but at least this way you don't have to wash it off your hand and forearm.


----------



## PillarofBalance

That's a fisting joke ^^^^


----------



## Yaya

Zeigler,  I'm being serious..

When u become mod (someday), how much u expect to make? salary wise? Do u plan on getting online friendship as compensation or an hourly mod per hour rate....Let's say $9 per hour


----------



## StoliFTW

Don't 4get the 401k plan!!


----------



## John Ziegler

Yaya said:


> Zeigler,  I'm being serious..
> 
> When u become mod (someday), how much u expect to make? salary wise? Do u plan on getting online friendship as compensation or an hourly mod per hour rate....Let's say $9 per hour



9 bucks an hour yahoo! Call me Billy Ray Valentine







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## John Ziegler

If you didn't see trading places this won't make sense






[/IMG]


----------



## Yaya

Zeigler, what's started as a joke to some seems to be picking up some serious steam... by November (latest) I see you lacing your boots in the MOD role.. Listen AND Trust me


----------



## John Ziegler

Yaya said:


> Zeigler, what's started as a joke to some seems to be picking up some serious steam... by November (latest) I see you lacing your boots in the MOD role.. Listen AND Trust me



Yes sir


----------



## Magical

Why would anyone make jokes about Z being mod? He is obviously fit for this role


----------



## Yaya

Yaya said:


> Heard some great news today from a staff member regarding ur promotion zeigler,  keep it up and remain our most popular poster



I would also like to add not only keep posting zeigler but the quality you put into your posts in nothing short of first class

Keep it up


----------



## GuerillaKilla

Having been a mod myself for some time, and being one of the finest around at that, I can say with confidence that Z should absolutely be made mod here. He would be an asset to this board.


----------



## Seeker

This joke is getting old guys. It's like a hit song that's been overplayed on the radio.


----------



## Yaya

GuerillaKilla said:


> Having been a mod myself for some time, and being one of the finest around at that, I can say with confidence that Z should absolutely be made mod here. He would be an asset to this board.



I can't agree more


----------



## PillarofBalance

God dammit I can't wait for this plane to land


----------



## Yaya

PillarofBalance said:


> God dammit I can't wait for this plane to land


The jetlag is gonna be intense


----------



## DocDePanda187123

PillarofBalance said:


> God dammit I can't wait for this plane to land



Only 57 more years. I hope you brought your iPod with you, you know, the one with Taylor Swift on it


----------



## LeanHerm

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Only 57 more years. I hope you brought your iPod with you, you know, the one with Taylor Swift on it


And Metallica, pillar lalalalaloves Metallica.  Especially at a meet on his 3rd attempt for squats. Isnt that when you blew your ball bag out???


----------



## Dex

Wait, is this a joke or not?


----------



## Yaya

Dex said:


> Wait, is this a joke or not?



Never..........


----------



## John Ziegler

Dex said:


> Wait, is this a joke or not?



How dare you poinDexter


----------



## TriniJuice

i now realize my morning wood is due to the the possibility of Z becoming mod......


----------



## GuerillaKilla

If Z doesn't make mod soon I may have to find another board to frequent. He's just too good to not be a mod. 

It's like having a ferrari and never driving it.


----------



## Magical

Zieglers name should be changed to Zaza, as a tribute to his mentor, Yaya


----------



## John Ziegler

PillarofBalance said:


> Flying from California back home to Hong kong. Long flight.









[/IMG]


----------



## Yaya

Soon Z.. hang in there


----------



## PillarofBalance

We have been circling the runway for a couple months now. Probably due for mid air refueling at this point.

Will let you know when I land.


----------



## NbleSavage

You getting Eagle Snacks up there, PoB? They send the drink cart around once ery' couple of days?


----------



## Beedeezy

I forgot about this, poor guy...
Still the only one with his own song though, still had that going for him.


----------



## automatondan

Was going to make a dorky physics joke about Pillar aging really slowly due to being further away from the gravitaional pull of the Earth's core for so long, but this thread is really old....


----------



## stonetag

automatonDan said:


> Was going to make a dorky physics joke about Pillar aging really slowly due to being further away from the gravitaional pull of the Earth's core for so long, but this thread is really old....


Old is irrelevant when it comes to joking about POB...lol


----------



## automatondan

stonetag said:


> Old is irrelevant when it comes to joking about POB...lol



Thanks Stone, I was sad because I thought no one would see my dorky joke.... But you give me hope again.


----------



## Joliver

automatonDan said:


> Was going to make a dorky physics joke about Pillar aging really slowly due to being further away from the gravitaional pull of the Earth's core for so long, but this thread is really old....



Other way around. Closer to gravity = time moving more slowly.


----------



## PillarofBalance

I'm stuck in this airplane bathroom. I am just too big for them. Someone get some bacon grease and a rope.


----------



## Joliver

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm stuck in this airplane bathroom. I am just too big for them. Someone get some bacon grease and a rope.



Thats what you get for flying express jet.


----------



## automatondan

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm stuck in this airplane bathroom. I am just too big for them. Someone get some bacon grease and a rope.



Im afraid we are gonna need more than 3 oz.....


----------



## automatondan

Joliver said:


> Other way around. Closer to gravity = time moving more slowly.



Correct Sir. The further the distance away from the gravitational pull, the faster time moves (as well as Pillar). But Pillar would infact age slower due to moving faster. This of course is relative to the speed at which Pillar is moving. The closer to the speed of light, the quicker (measurable) time moves.... 

Say Pillar had a twin. We'll call him Column. Both are invited to a party 10 years from now. Column stays on Earth, but Pillar decides to travel to Alpha Centuri and back (which is 4 light years away from Earth). Pillar in his magic airplane moves at 80% of the speed of light, thus taking him 5 years to make the journey there and 5 years back to Earth. While on Earth, Column would observe Pillar's time in space at 60% of the rate of Earth time. When Pillar returns, Earth and Column would have aged 10 years, but Pillar would have only aged 6 years. He would have essentially time travelled to the future.


----------



## John Ziegler

It was all a hoax I will never be a moderator.:32 (6):


----------



## Joliver

automatonDan said:


> Correct Sir. The further the distance away from the gravitational pull, the faster time moves (as well as Pillar). But Pillar would infact age slower due to moving faster. This of course is relative to the speed at which Pillar is moving. The closer to the speed of light, the quicker (measurable) time moves....
> 
> Say Pillar had a twin. We'll call him Column. Both are invited to a party 10 years from now. Column stays on Earth, but Pillar decides to travel to Alpha Centuri and back (which is 4 light years away from Earth). Pillar in his magic airplane moves at 80% of the speed of light, thus taking him 5 years to make the journey there and 5 years back to Earth. While on Earth, Column would observe Pillar's time in space at 60% of the rate of Earth time. When Pillar returns, Earth and Column would have aged 10 years, but Pillar would have only aged 6 years. He would have essentially time travelled to the future.



I'll give you $8 if you go edit that twin paradox Wikipedia page with the pillar and column party analogy.



automatonDan said:


> Was going to make a dorky physics joke about Pillar aging really slowly due to being further away from the gravitaional pull of the Earth's core for so long, but this thread is really old....



Your wording was exactly opposite of the theory of relativity and, unfortunately, it's still wrong. 500mph vs 6 miles above the surface of the earth still ages fliers more rapidly. 

But you like physics--so all is not lost.

Edit: here is a nifty relativistic calculator. It's pretty damn accurate.
http://www.1728.org/reltivty.htm


----------



## Joliver

Zeigler said:


> It was all a hoax I will never be a moderator.:32 (6):



Not with that attitude. Shape up, shoulders back, suck in your gut and keep fighting Z.


----------



## tunafisherman

i'll be a mod before Z


----------



## automatondan

Joliver said:


> I'll give you $8 if you go edit that twin paradox Wikipedia page with the pillar and column party analogy.
> 
> 
> 
> Your wording was exactly opposite of the theory of relativity and, unfortunately, it's still wrong. 500mph vs 6 miles above the surface of the earth still ages fliers more rapidly.
> 
> But you like physics--so all is not lost.
> 
> Edit: here is a nifty relativistic calculator. It's pretty damn accurate.
> http://www.1728.org/reltivty.htm



Ah, ya I see now how my wording was weird (and wrong)... Sorry bout that. And I may take you up that bet haha I actually got my info from an interesting book I have called "Time Travel In Einstein's Universe" its a fun read.


----------



## tunafisherman

I love the theory of relativity.  Fascinating stuff mathematically.  I was a crim major but took calc 3&4, calc based physics 1 &2.  I'm a nerd for math.


----------



## stonetag

tunafisherman said:


> I love the theory of relativity.  Fascinating stuff mathematically.  I was a crim major but took calc 3&4, calc based physics 1 &2.  I'm a nerd for math.



I really enjoyed physics in school, very cool to see how everything comes together, and makes more sense mathematically. Crazy how E=mc squared can take up 10 or more chalk boards when values are applied to it..lol


----------



## Yaya

Ratings here have been horrendous.

This forum needs to make this a reality asap. The current staff isn't producing

Zeigler keep up the good fight


----------



## Yaya

I mean really.
Hes the guy to gets us where we need to be


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I'm on the zeigler train. I heard zz top beards are the new maga hats


----------



## Yaya

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'm on the zeigler train. I heard zz top beards are the new maga hats



Yea. Its big


----------



## Bro Bundy

thumbs up from me


----------



## transcend2007

Only if Z get those hot chicks from his video "Sharp Dressed Man" to hang out on SI once in a while...


----------



## Flyingdragon

If this couldnt be done in 2015 I dont see it happening in 2019

I vote for Zeig to be MIT ( Mod In Training )


----------



## silvereyes87

Thumbs up aslong as he doesnt ban me fore saying juice or gear


----------



## Grego

John Ziegler said:


> It was all a hoax I will never be a moderator.:32 (6):


whats this self defeating attitude? Just because it’s been like years doesn’t mean it can’t happen damnit


----------



## Bro Bundy

I can tell u guys 100% i trust Z 95% more then anyone else on the boards


----------



## Yaya

Make him a mod. It will only help


----------



## Yaya

Just re read this while thread.
Glad its picking up momentum again


----------



## Tren4Life

No no no. 
I vote no


----------



## simplesteve

I'll vote yes if he makes a useful submission to the hot pics of sister thread... Just sayin


----------



## maxmuscle1

Nice to have him here.  I like being able to have his thoughts and articles as well as others.  Gives you more information and that is what we’re her for.


----------



## Spongy

Hopefully PoB isnt stuck on one of the Max 8s


----------



## PillarofBalance

Finally landed. 

Welcome to the team Ziegler.

#mUGga


----------



## DieYoungStrong

PillarofBalance said:


> Finally landed.
> 
> Welcome to the team Ziegler.
> 
> #mUGga



I can now die a happy man...


----------



## PillarofBalance

DieYoungStrong said:


> I can now die a happy man...



Well yes one of his duties will be to "handle" our Vets.


----------



## Yaya

This forum is getting better again


----------



## Spongy

Yaya said:


> This forum is getting better again



#mUGga bishes.


----------



## Flyingdragon

I am so excited by this news that Yaya and I are going to Target later this afternoon for some beard oil.....


----------



## Yaya

Normally I wouldn't believe something like this on April fools day but with the lack or activity on this board lately and zeigler becoming a good contributor here I know this is well deserved and true


----------



## Yaya

Flyingdragon said:


> I am so excited by this news that Yaya and I are going to Target later this afternoon for some beard oil.....



 I was planning that either way


----------



## John Ziegler

haha like i dont realize what day it is lol


----------



## tunafisherman

we get a vote???  cool.


----------



## PillarofBalance

John Ziegler said:


> haha like i dont realize what day it is lol



I can assure you I have never laughed, not once, in my entire life.


----------



## ToolSteel

Better than the one I got...


----------



## silvereyes87

Congratulations zieg. Now please dont ban me for saying gear.


----------



## Metalhead1

silvereyes87 said:


> Congratulations zieg. Now please dont ban me for saying gear.



Truth. No more saying tren, var, gear, juice, roids nothing.

Congrats Zeigztop


----------



## John Ziegler

ToolSteel said:


> Better than the one I got...



chester ...


----------



## automatondan

Ziegs a mod!!!!

If I have a vote, I vote he become Mod of the training video section...


----------



## Gadawg

Somebody gotta fill Jenn's shoes.  Big shoes though!


----------



## Bro Bundy

Ban someone before it’s to late zeigler..


----------



## Bro Bundy

Zeigler looks great in blue


----------



## John Ziegler

been lol all day & hoping jens leaving is also a hoax


----------



## Seeker

Ban everyone who ever said Var. ugh. Lol


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Seeker said:


> Ban everyone who ever said Var. ugh. Lol


Or deca......now that Z's a mod it will drive everyone crazy.


----------



## Yaya

Yaya said:


> Ur weird and i dont know about u yet as an individual human but I respect how u speak up and share ur views..with that said
> 
> When I sniff Zeigler all I smell is WINNER
> 
> U got my vote
> 
> I say YES!



I say yes....  .


----------



## PFM

Queer, queery and queerest.


----------



## Rumpy

A few years ago I started my own board and made Zieg a mod, but he never knew. True story.


----------



## Jin

Remember when Ziegler ran for Mod?


----------



## Long

John Ziegler said:


> Hello fellow members of the board my name is Zeigler Nice 2 Meet U. I recently asked in the chat box if I could have a picture in my signature slot. Yaya & LeanHerm informed me that I did not have the permission and said I should apply to be a moderator because they think I would be a good one and I agree with them. I am polite, don't give bad advice, know a lot about steroids, have used them since 1988 and still have an above average natural testosterone level for my age. Regardless of this and that if you give me a shot I won't let you down. Thanks for reading



Anyone who wants power should be kept the farthest away from it.


----------



## Jin

Long said:


> Anyone who wants power should be kept the farthest away from it.



But have you seen his beard?


----------



## Deadhead

Yaya said:


> Ur weird and i dont know about u yet as an individual human but I respect how u speak up and share ur views..with that said
> 
> When I sniff Zeigler all I smell is WINNER
> 
> U got my vote
> 
> I say YES!



Yaya... you misspelled weiner


----------



## Long

Jin said:


> But have you seen his beard?



I cought a glimpse. It is quite epic! Hopefully the "I'm just going to trim it" monster doesn't get him.


----------



## Bro Bundy

I trust zeigler more then 90% of the board ..Thats a important quality for a good mod


----------

